

Redis 2.4.0 final was just released - spahl
https://raw.github.com/antirez/redis/2.4/00-RELEASENOTES

======
cyanbane
Yesterday I was working on getting redis setup on a windows box. First time I
have ever used it. There was a service config error on my part but before I
figured it out I posted to twitter with a little passive aggressive spot
asking "redis, why can't we just be friends?" Almost immediately after posting
the tweet I figured out what was going on, and made the correction. Less than
12 min later I get a reply on twitter from some guy named @antirez asking if
he could help.

I mentioned to him that I already figured out what was up but thanked him
regardless. A few min later he replied that if I needed anything else to let
him know.

I have asked for and received help on topics before on twitter, but never
really had anyone contact me after I was just kinda being an ass.

<http://twitter.theinfo.org/124568006838845440>

last night I looked up @antirez and found he is (one of?) the authors of
redis. I can see confirmation here with his notes on this post. Now that I
know it was a day before a release his offer makes me smile even more. Kudos
to he (and his team?). The overt gesture stuck with me since and made me much
more willing to help out other people. Congrats on release and just being an
all around nice guy yesterday to some guy whom you had never met and who was
being a bit snarky.

~~~
zaph0d
Redis has more than one contributors, but the founder and lead developer of
Redis is Salvatore Sanfilippo aka @antirez. He is clearly a programming God.

------
antirez
Possibly not clear from the title: 2.4.0 final was just released. All the new
users are strongly encouraged to use this instead of 2.2.x.

Existing users should plan an upgrade to 2.4 if possible in order to take
advantage of the new features.

A list of improvements is available here: <http://antirez.com/post/everything-
about-redis-24.html>

~~~
sehugg
Redis is one of the most stable components of our architecture -- thanks for
the great work.

We're probably going to run it as a slave for awhile w/ a 2.2 master -- will
be interesting to see how much memory we save, especially with copy-on-write
improvements.

~~~
willbmoss
Just as a word of warning, Redis 2.2 cannot read rdb or aof files created by
2.4 (meaning I'm pretty sure 2.2 can't be a slave of 2.4. So, if you have a
fail over scenario, you might be forced to upgrade your master to 2.4.

~~~
sehugg
Good point. Hopefully karma will shine upon us :)

------
Sembiance
I upgraded my production server to Redis 2.4 and saw a MASSIVE decrease in
memory usage. 11.7GB to 3.6GB. I wrote up a blog post about it:
[http://cosmicrealms.com/blog/2011/10/03/massive-decrease-
in-...](http://cosmicrealms.com/blog/2011/10/03/massive-decrease-in-memory-
usage-with-redis-2-dot-4/)

~~~
willbmoss
One thing you don't note in your post (but made a big difference for us) is
that 2.4 uses jemalloc. This reduced memory fragmentation for us by around
25%.

------
Palomides
2.4.0 release of what? might want to put something more in the title

~~~
antirez
I think the author forgot "Redis" when editing the title to add "final".

------
NyxWulf
@antirez and the Redis team.

Thank you for the wonderful work you do. Redis is an integral part of our
infrastructure, and we have truly enjoyed working with it.

------
maushu
It's a shame that Redis development is focused more on keeping the data on
memory than using the hard drive.

Really bad for people like me that use VPSes with low memory but decent hd
space. (eg: 512MB RAM vs 20GB HD)

~~~
gtuhl
I think the focus on in-memory only is what makes Redis great and I hope they
never change.

It lives on that requirement and is incredibly stable and fast. I don't want
another half-baked data store that technically "works" on disk but only as
long as your volume is completely trivial. There are plenty of those if
capacity is a dominating concern.

